
50 days down, how much are you using your Medium membership? - dotmanish
It&#x27;s been ~50 days since Medium membership was launched and several users signed up to become &quot;Founding Members&quot;. If you signed up, how much are you utilizing &#x2F; reading the Medium exclusives now?
======
tedmiston
It would be interesting to see if total read and recommendation percentages
are higher / lower on the members-only content.

------
brandonlipman
To be honest, I don't notice the difference.

